# Does anyone use Dubia roaches in a bioactive substrate?



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

I've read in a few places they can be used but has anyone got any experiences of using them? I don't want a population explosion inside the crestie vivs :lol2:

What exactly will they clean up after? I assume they're useful just in turning over the substrate so the springtails/woodlice can get to work.


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

Could you not just use sterile earth worms?


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah I've got worms in there as well. As well as two species of springtails and two species of woodlice.

I've seen on a few guides that cockroaches can also be useful but haven't ever spoken to anyone who uses them.


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

antcherry88 said:


> Yeah I've got worms in there as well. As well as two species of springtails and two species of woodlice.
> 
> I've seen on a few guides that cockroaches can also be useful but haven't ever spoken to anyone who uses them.


Whatever float your boat :whistling2:


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

henryfreston said:


> Whatever float your boat :whistling2:


Take it you don't use bioactive substrates then? lol

I can't be bothered to clean so it's easier to infest your vivs with things that do it for you.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

antcherry88 said:


> Take it you don't use bioactive substrates then? lol
> 
> I can't be bothered to clean so it's easier to infest your vivs with things that do it for you.


I wouldn't, they're tastey snacks and if your gecko spots one in the substrate and decides it wants it then it may go for it and get a mouthful of substrates and get some problems.
That's why spring tails are ideal as they're not seen as worthy of eating by most species :lol2:


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> I wouldn't, they're tastey snacks and if your gecko spots one in the substrate and decides it wants it then it may go for it and get a mouthful of substrates and get some problems.
> That's why spring tails are ideal as they're not seen as worthy of eating by most species :lol2:


Fair point, but that's the risk you take using any loose substrate. Could just as easily happen when feeding crickets or locusts. 

Point noted though :2thumb:


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

if the roaches eat the poo and the lizard eats the roach, can't be a good thing?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Yer they work well so long as your gekoc will help keep the population. 

Bionactive substrate are not only about keeping the habitat clean but providing a food source. 

You will be surprised but i bet you gecko is already picking off the woodlice, just like it will pick off the roaches. 

Jay


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> Yer they work well so long as your gekoc will help keep the population.
> 
> Bionactive substrate are not only about keeping the habitat clean but providing a food source.
> 
> ...


It already eats the woodlice which is why I thought of adding roaches.

It gets fed roaches but in a glass dish so they stay in one place. 

Do you have any vivs with resident roaches?

I'll chuck 100 nymphs in and see what happens.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

antcherry88 said:


> It already eats the woodlice which is why I thought of adding roaches.
> 
> It gets fed roaches but in a glass dish so they stay in one place.
> 
> ...


I dont for the simple reason im not allowed them in the house lol. 

But they will bread and live happly in a viv and do well so long as they dont get too established and take over. 

jay


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> I dont for the simple reason im not allowed them in the house lol.
> 
> But they will bread and live happly in a viv and do well so long as they dont get too established and take over.
> 
> jay


lol. Well I'll just keep an eye on their numbers. I'm going to put them in as small nymphs so I'm looking at best part of a year before they're adult and able to breed. 

Thanks for your help


----------

